# Most Popular Villagers? (To-Be-Poll)



## Alipopcorn (Aug 23, 2013)

*Who are the most popular villagers?* I'm not asking your favourite *I'm asking for the most popular villagers* such as Julian, Flora and Static.* Yes these guys can be pretty overrated*, but again that's not really important. *I need 5 or 10 popular villagers* for an upcoming poll.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 23, 2013)

Here's what the popular villagers are. http://i.imgur.com/ZRLzSqH.png The Tippy Top Tier is where the most popular villagers are.


----------



## Alipopcorn (Aug 23, 2013)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Here's what the popular villagers are. http://i.imgur.com/ZRLzSqH.png The Tippy Top Tier is where the most popular villagers are.


Thanks a ton I'll use this for my poll!


----------



## peachsoda (Aug 23, 2013)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Here's what the popular villagers are. http://i.imgur.com/ZRLzSqH.png The Tippy Top Tier is where the most popular villagers are.



Just an opinion of mine but I would put Colton, Flurry, Tia, Shep, and Tangy in the very popular section instead of the extremely popular section.


----------



## froakie (Aug 23, 2013)

I see Diana, Fauna, Marshal, Apollo, and Stitches quite a bit.


----------



## Chris (Aug 23, 2013)

peachsoda said:


> Just an opinion of mine but I would put Colton, Flurry, Tia, Shep, and Tangy in the very popular section instead of the extremely popular section.



There are many disagreements with the chart. *Paperboy012305* isn't the creator - he has simply linked it; you'd be better of messaging *richu* if you want to recommend a change.


----------



## dollydaydream (Aug 23, 2013)

It's hard to narrow it down...
But I'd say the top 5 I've seen are Marshal, Stitches, Lolly, Julian and fauna/diana, or something like that.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Aug 23, 2013)

Marshal, Beau/Erik/Fauna/Diana, Julian, Stitches, Lolly, Zucker/Octavian/Marine, Merengue, Whitney, Wolfgang/Chief, Ankha are prob the *most* popular in dream list...I 'll check some more though o.o


----------



## Isabella (Aug 23, 2013)

Marshal, Stitches, and Julian for sure.


----------



## clovetic (Aug 24, 2013)

i would say marshal, julian, stitches, ankha, marina, fauna, merengue and lolly


----------



## kerryelizabeth (Aug 24, 2013)

I'm currently doing a villager cycle, and my most requested are:

Whitney
Merengue
Stitches
Wolfgang
Marshal
Rosie
Julian
Ankha
Diana
Marina

Those are the top ten requested


----------



## Deca (Aug 24, 2013)

Maple? Most people I know are craving for her.

Edit: ^ Lol didn't notice your Siggie first XD


----------



## mrbobbyman (Aug 24, 2013)

Bob and Stiches


----------



## superheroantics (Aug 24, 2013)

Marshal, Marina, Zucker, Lucky, Ankha, Julian...
Everyone's losing their minds over them.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Not so much Lucky, though.


----------

